# Problem Be Quiet - Lüfter rattert



## schlappe89 (2. März 2010)

*Problem Be Quiet - Lüfter rattert*

Hi,

und zwar hab ich ein Problem mit diesem Produkt:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Netzteile - ab 750 Watt - be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W

Bei jedem Start des Rechners klackert das Netzteil deutlich hörbar vor sich hin. Scheinbar nachdem sich der Lüfter eingelaufen hat hört das Klackern auf und es läuft ganz normal vor sich hin.

Jetzt habe ich die Befürchtung, dass der Lüfter bald den Geist aufgeben wird.

Ich kann mir einerseits ein neues Netzteil kaufen und das alte zwecks Gewährleistung an den Händler zurückschicken und warten, dass es repariert zurückkommt, um es dann zu verticken oder ich kann den Lüfter selbst austauschen.
Wenn ich den Lüfter austausche - wozu ich im Moment tendiere - dann muss ich noch wissen wie viel RPM der verbaute Lüfter hat, wenn ich einfach den alten Lüfter entfernen und den neuen ans Netzteil anschließen möchte. Ich will ja möglichst verhindern, dass der PC unnötig laut wird.

Die andere Möglichkeit wäre das Lüfterkabel aus dem Netzteil rauszulegen um es von einer Lüftersteuerung regeln zu lassen, wodurch das Netzteil noch deutlich ruhiger laufen sollte. Würde sich das NT abschhalten wenn ich den Lüfter einfach trenne ohne einen neuen ans NT anzuschließen?
Die Temps könnte ich mit Fühlern messen, um eine Überhitzung zu vermeiden, wobei ich sowieso ein potenteren Papst Lüfter einbauen würde, der noch deutlich besser kühlen sollte.

Was meint ihr?

Gruß Markus


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Problem Be Quiet - Lüfter rattert*

beqiet kontaktieren
soweit ich weiß bekommst du dort eins im austausch vom postboten ohne wartezeit oder sonstiges wenn es unter die garantie fällt


----------



## freak094 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Problem Be Quiet - Lüfter rattert*

ja der be quiet service ist einfach top


----------



## schlappe89 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Problem Be Quiet - Lüfter rattert*

Okay das wusste ich nicht, danke für den Tipp!


----------



## L.B. (2. März 2010)

*AW: Problem Be Quiet - Lüfter rattert*

Lagerschaden!


----------



## schlappe89 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Problem Be Quiet - Lüfter rattert*

Naja also es sind echt nur die ersten 5 Minuten danach funzt das ding Prima.


----------



## L.B. (3. März 2010)

*AW: Problem Be Quiet - Lüfter rattert*

Der Lagerschaden macht sich nur bei ganz bestimmten Drehzahlen bemerkbar, sobald der Lüfter aufdreht, hört das Rattern dann auf.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (3. März 2010)

*AW: Problem Be Quiet - Lüfter rattert*

Bist du dir sicher, das es der Netzteillüfter ist ?
Hast du zufällig noch andere Lüfter am Netzteil hängen, die mitgeregelt werden ?
Hatte meine Nanoxia mal vom Netzteil steuern lassen, das gab fiese Geräusche  (warum auch immer...).


----------



## Own3r (3. März 2010)

*AW: Problem Be Quiet - Lüfter rattert*

Bei Bequiet! anrufen und das Teil wird kostenlos umgetauscht. Hatte selber das Problem, dass der Lüfter beim Nachlaufen "geklackert" hat. Jetzt mit einem neuem Netzteil funktioniert alles wieder!


----------



## schlappe89 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Problem Be Quiet - Lüfter rattert*

Okay leider keine Rechnung mehr da und deswegen muss ich selbst Hand anlegen ... grr ...
Bei so nem guten Service verlegt man die Rechnung und bei anderen Händlern wartet man Monate lang auf ne Reperatur.
Mittlerweile begrüßt mich der Rechner bei jedem Start mit einem richtig lauten Geräusch, muss bald was neues her!


----------

